# rushing to sit down after grooming



## wellsr (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the Dog Forum's and have a question about my pup Elliott, who is a 7 year old shih tzu. Every time Elliott gets groomed he will rush to sit down on his behind for the first week or so. He has done this for the past couple of years and I was wondering why. He literally will run from area rug to dog bed to some other soft place, then he won't move from that spot unless I leave the room and he follows me, only to look for a new spot.

Has anyone ever had this happen with their dog? And do you know why it happens?

Kindest regards for you help in advance! 
wellsr


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

My guess would be too much force used on his anal glands, so it's sore down there. Or depending on his coat, if he's got a lot of matting or something with his rear end/tail, he could be sore. Or just goofy.

How often does he go in for grooming? Is his rear end a mess at all before he goes in (so he needs scrubbing or something in that area)? If not, and he's not matted (you should be combing him out often at home so it's not!), maybe ask the groomer to NOT do the anal glands next time and see if it makes a difference. I know some groomers (not all mind you) or their bathers can do it the wrong way and cause some minor/major damage in doing so. Not saying this is the case, maybe he's just sensitive but if they don't do it and he acts differently then you'll know.

Lana


----------



## wellsr (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you so much Lana for responding so quickly. Elliott's hair isn't matted and I have asked the groomer not to express his anal glands because of an experience he had with someone inexperienced. He does get clipped very close for the summer except for his ears and his tail, which are kept a bit longer. With that being said, could it be that he needs to have his anal glands expressed?

Once again, thank you so very much for your response.

wellsr


----------

